# This is my last time coming here



## Angelvamp64 (Dec 10, 2012)

My husband isn't a terrible person because of what he did. He truly loves me and I truly love him. HE is going to therapy without prompting from me. HE admits he has a sex addiction issue and HE is doing ALL he can to mend this mess. We love each other and why deprive myself from being happy with this person that can and is willing to change and fix this? 

I appreciate all of the words of support here, but it seems that many on this board are against staying with a WS. I know there are situations where that is the best choice, but that isn't the case in my marriage. We have always been strong and this can only make us stronger. He was totally honest and even answered many of my questions that were very hard and hurt me, but he is doing all the right things as far as the heavy lifting. I wish you all the best and once again, thanks for caring.


----------



## Waking up to life (Nov 29, 2012)

No one can tell you what you should feel is the right thing to do with your marriage. I wish you well and commend you and your H for working so hard to save your marriage.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

Angelvamp64 said:


> My husband isn't a terrible person because of what he did. He truly loves me and I truly love him. HE is going to therapy without prompting from me. HE admits he has a sex addiction issue and HE is doing ALL he can to mend this mess. We love each other and why deprive myself from being happy with this person that can and is willing to change and fix this?
> 
> I appreciate all of the words of support here, but it seems that many on this board are against staying with a WS. I know there are situations where that is the best choice, but that isn't the case in my marriage. We have always been strong and this can only make us stronger. He was totally honest and even answered many of my questions that were very hard and hurt me, but he is doing all the right things as far as the heavy lifting. I wish you all the best and once again, thanks for caring.


Angel, I truly hope things work out for both of you. Hopefully now that you know the truth you can be at peace with your relationship. I am glad that your husband has taken the initiative and sought help. I do favor reconciliation over divorce. As long as both parties are willing to work at the marriage there is no reason you can't have a good life together. Just remember that while it is true your husband needs to work on his issues you also need to seek support so that you can heal. The marriage is only as strong as the two people in it. Make yourself the strongest person you can be.

Good luck.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> HE is going to therapy without prompting from me. HE admits he has a sex addiction issue and HE is doing ALL he can to mend this mess. We love each other and why deprive myself from being happy with this person that can and is willing to change and fix this?


Nothing can beat it when actions speak louder than words eh? I know the feeling very well, it's hard to say no when it's crying out that he loves you and wants to do EVERYTHING to make it work, and when he impresses you with his initiative. I wish you two the best, and I hope he comes through. Be warned though - don't get back into a relationship until you are certain he can go all the way with this program.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

There is a certain...fervor to the 'once and done'. Perhaps it is that so many here who DID try to R and failed see their experience as the only experience.

In any event, I wish you the best. I have only read a little bit about your situation but if you go this course, ensure he is doing the heavy lifting but put your 100% in too!

This is a) to make it work, and b) to make sure that, succeed or fail, you will never look back and second guess yourself.

This will be hard, but remember AN act or A weakness does not define the entirety of a man...or woman.

With your loving help, he will find a way to safeguard himself against his weaknesses.

Godspeed.


----------



## Angelvamp64 (Dec 10, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind and supportive words. It means a lot and I am doing all I can in this situation also. I also will be going to therapy and we both are going to marriage counseling. My sister offered to help us pay for it. My two sisters have really come through for both of us, they love us both and support us so that is a huge help. Thank you all so much.


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

Good lucks Angel.

Deep down you know what you should do.

Take care.

Take things positively, but keep a check........


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

2 days you wrote that you're leaving because he's a lying sack of s**t and he only came clean because you threatened him with a polygraph.



Angelvamp64 said:


> Of course he is a lying sack of sh!t. It was 4 escorts over a 3 month period of time. I'm making plans to leave. My heart, soul and mind is broken.
> 
> I knew he was lying too, but the heart believes for awhile what it so longs for. I don't want to leave because I still love him so much,, but I don't think this can fixed


Now, he's honest and you're going to fix this thing because you love each other and you don't want to deprive yourself from being happy?



Angelvamp64 said:


> HE is doing ALL he can to mend this mess. We love each other and why deprive myself from being happy with this person that can and is willing to change and fix this?
> 
> He was totally honest and even answered many of my questions that were very hard and hurt me, but he is doing all the right things as far as the heavy lifting. I wish you all the best and once again, thanks for caring.


I'd give him more than 2 days before giving him so much credit.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Angelvamp64 said:


> My husband isn't a terrible person because of what he did. He truly loves me and I truly love him. HE is going to therapy without prompting from me. HE admits he has a sex addiction issue and HE is doing ALL he can to mend this mess. We love each other and why deprive myself from being happy with this person that can and is willing to change and fix this?
> 
> I appreciate all of the words of support here, but it seems that many on this board are against staying with a WS. I know there are situations where that is the best choice, but that isn't the case in my marriage. We have always been strong and this can only make us stronger. He was totally honest and even answered many of my questions that were very hard and hurt me, but he is doing all the right things as far as the heavy lifting. I wish you all the best and once again, thanks for caring.


I wish you would stay. We need more people here who can talk about how to fix a marriage.

You are right that there is often way too much talk about burning down the barn with the horses in it.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Angel...I have to say, you can't have it both ways here. This is what you said just 4 days ago...

"Of course he is a lying sack of sh!t. It was 4 escorts over a 3 month period of time. I'm making plans to leave. My heart, soul and mind is broken. I truly love this man and the pain is almost unbearable right now. I feel like dying... "

Yet, you say what you say on your original post in this thread. 

Just an observation.


----------



## old timer (Nov 23, 2012)

I wish OP the best...I really do.


----------

